# شريط دمعة عينيا فريق بارثينيا



## منير السوهاجى (22 يونيو 2007)

الترانيم الموجودة بداخلة :-​
1. دمعة عنيا
2. لية دايما
3.لما الجرح
4. انا ماقدرش (ممتازة)
5.حاسس بضعفى
6. انا ليه
7. اللى يحب الهه   
دة اللينك بتاعة صلوا من اجلى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmlwgmznwdn
اتمنى انه يعجبكم


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

الف شكر يا منير اختيار رائع للترانيم وفعلا انا مقدرش ارمى صليبك ترنيمة اكتر من رائعه وبحبها اوى​


----------



## cuteledia (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

يسوع معاك .... انا مش عارفة انزل الشريط من اللينك ده في لينك تاني غيره
اصلي بدور علي الشريط ده من زمان ومش لقياه ومحتاجه اليه اوي
انا اسف طولت عليك............يسوع معاك ويباركك


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*



ميرسى جداااااااااا 

جارى التحميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## مكرم سعد سعد (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## churchlife (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

shokern 3le tartleal 7loa


----------



## yahya (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

+++++++++


----------



## cuteledia (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

ميرسي اوي علي الشريط حلو اوي
شكرا علي محبتك وتعبك...يسوع يباركك


----------



## الوداعة (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

:yaka:شكرآ على هذا المجهود الرائع :yaka: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## naro_lovely (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

الشريط رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جداااااااااااااااااااااا مرسية نوراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Wissam2007 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

الف شكر ياعسل بس ياريت يتحمل


----------



## Wissam2007 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

على فكرة الرابط مش شغال *:a82:*


----------



## جوزيف رشاد (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط دمعة عنيا فريق بارثينيا*

شكرا جدااااااااااا وربنا يحميك ويارب دايما تمدنا بالجديد


----------



## MRMR WBS (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## adel9518 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم تعديل لينك التحميل
سلام ونعمة 
*​


----------



## emelioo (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا جدااااااااااا وربنا يحميك ويارب دايما تمدنا بالجديد*


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------

